# Random Plug



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

I just wanted to say something about Joseph Volpe's book "The Toughest Show on Earth" - GREAT book. Just a wonderful read. Way better than Molto Agitato (which, don't get me wrong, was very interesting, but just more of a catty chatty let's find out all the dirt we can and publicize it, no matter how much evidence there is).

And hey, there's a question: are there any good books about other opera houses, other than the Met?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

The dirt mentioned in Molto Agitato is rather well known. It is no secret that Kathy Battle at least used to be somewhat of a b*tch.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Aksel said:


> The dirt mentioned in Molto Agitato is rather well known. It is no secret that Kathy Battle at least used to be somewhat of a b*tch.


You mean she's changed?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

moody said:


> You mean she's changed?


I don't know. But I've heard that she's behaving somewhat like a normal human being these days.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Aksel said:


> I don't know. But I've heard that she's behaving somewhat like a normal human being these days.


I was put off by the unpleasant and distorted faces she makes when singing.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> I just wanted to say something about Joseph Volpe's book "The Toughest Show on Earth" - GREAT book. Just a wonderful read.


On my wish list 



guythegreg said:


> And hey, there's a question: are there any good books about other opera houses, other than the Met?


I don't know about books about opera houses but I'm currently reading Vissi d'arte - love & music by Joanna Stephen-Ward. Chick-lit but fun.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Aksel said:


> The dirt mentioned in Molto Agitato is rather well known. It is no secret that Kathy Battle at least used to be somewhat of a b*tch.


That wasn't the dirt I was referring to, although I have read enough about that situation from different perspectives - although notably not hers - to find it pretty believable.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

sospiro said:


> I don't know about books about opera houses but I'm currently reading Vissi d'arte - love & music by Joanna Stephen-Ward. Chick-lit but fun.


I love chick-lit, oddly enough. Well, does Jennifer Cruisie count? That's the good stuff. I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

moody said:


> I was put off by the unpleasant and distorted faces she makes when singing.


Akk!! I love the faces she makes! Oh well ...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I just love the fact we find different things to like & dislike in opera! Would be so boring if we all liked the same thing!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

sospiro said:


> I just love the fact we find different things to like & dislike in opera! Would be so boring if we all liked the same thing!


Exactly so - one of the great fascinations of this place, for me!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Excellent book . It should also be recommended because it features a photo of Karita Mattila in the buff as Salome doing her famous Dance of the 7 Veils !


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

superhorn said:


> Excellent book . It should also be recommended because it features a photo of Karita Mattila in the buff as Salome doing her famous Dance of the 7 Veils !


Yes indeed. Naked as a jay and singing joyfully at the top of her lungs! An amazing photo.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

guythegreg said:


> Yes indeed. Naked as a jay and singing joyfully at the top of her lungs! An amazing photo.


Don't tell COAG it will get him excited!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

moody said:


> Don't tell COAG it will get him excited!


It's not Wagner - he couldn't care less. :lol:


----------

